# Happy 70th birthday to Tristan Murail



## Prodromides

Mr. Murail (born March 11th, 1947) celebrates his Big Seven-0.










https://www.oxonarts.info/whats-on/13591

Happy B-Day to a leader of Spectral music.


----------



## Pugg

We do have a Happy birthday tread, feel free to participate .


----------



## Prodromides

Oh yes, Pugg - I remember that thread.
I thought it was for this site's members' B-Days, though, and didn't realize the composers themselves were included there.


----------



## starthrower

Just recieved his Le Partage des eaux CD on the Aeon label


----------

